
Ask HN: What free video conference tools are you using for daily standups? - bkfh
Hey,<p>we are a small distributed team and do daily standups in the morning through video calls.<p>Honestly, relevant tools like Skype or Google Hangout are a real pain. What we want is a really SIMPLE way of sharing a link and then joining a video call on either desktop or mobile.<p>Isn&#x27;t there any free alternatives based on HTML5 for example?<p>Thanks
======
880asi
appear.in

